# Strap wrench



## abunai (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a set of those cheap plastic strap wrenches.
They work OK for  light duty work.
I'm looking for something more heavy duty.
10" to 12" strap.
Need some suggestions on......
What  type of handle.  Steal or Aluminum?????
What type of strap.  Rubber,  nylon,  others????
I'd also like to be able to replace the strap.


----------



## brino (Nov 30, 2017)

I built a quick and easy one here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...strap-wrench-from-odd-bits.50042/#post-420903
...and it worked great for it's intended use; to reach and turn an oil filter on a subaru impreza.

An upgrade might be to use a old automotive serpentine flat belt. That should have better grip.

Please share what you come up with!

-brino


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 1, 2017)

Ridgid.  I own two. They are very well made.  Heavy duty cloth/fabric strap that is replaceable. 
For oil filters, I have a Snap On and a Crescent. Oil filters should not be fitted that tight in the first place.
But, you get those that have been wrenched on too tight or haven't been changed in a while.
Anyway, Ridgid and Geodore & Hazet Germany are a few, of the best I've seen and used.

Don't buy those cheap rubber strap wrenches. Pure garbage.

For all around use, including Albrecht chuck refurbs. (Tightening the hood back).

Ridgid USA:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009W9BS6/ref=dp_cerb_1?th=1


----------



## RandyM (Dec 1, 2017)

+1 on the Ridgid. I love mine.

I also have one of these. It works great for oil filters and you can put an eight point socket on the end for additional wrenching options.

https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn...MItvuo8Z7p1wIVFJ7ACh12Iw8SEAYYBiABEgKbhPD_BwE


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 1, 2017)

I also have these for OF's:


----------



## RandyM (Dec 1, 2017)

EmilioG said:


> I also have these for OF's:



Yup, me too. The strap wrench is by far the best.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 1, 2017)

I've made a few larger than normal sizes using seat belt webbing and square tubing. Just about as basic as you can get, and they work well. The seat belt material is very strong and grips well. For normal use though, count another one for the Rigid brand. If you need greater grip, step up to a chain wrench.


----------



## abunai (Dec 1, 2017)

Trying to remove a stuck chuck.
I'll look for a Ridgid. 
Last resort would be the chain wernch. I have one.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 1, 2017)

+1 on the Ridgid  I have 2 sizes. Was in HD when they switch to there husky brand and the larger one was marked $1.99 and the small one $.99. So they both had to come home with me.


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 2, 2017)

abunai said:


> Trying to remove a stuck chuck.
> I'll look for a Ridgid.
> Last resort would be the chain wernch. I have one.



What type of chuck are you trying to separate? Albrecht, lathe, Jacobs, threaded drill chuck?


----------



## Doubleeboy (Dec 2, 2017)

For those struggling with stuck spin on oil filter removal I have best luck with letting engine cool till its still warm to touch but not too hot to keep hand on oil filter.  Seems like at that temp they come right off with minimal struggle.  I am amazed at how little tightening is really necessary to keep oil filter from leaking, if it and mount are clean I would think something in neighborhood of 10 lbs of torque or less is all that is required.  I threw out my HF strap wrench, it was junk, bought a Husky, not state of the art but it gets work done and has not started to tear yet, which the HF did almost immediately.


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 2, 2017)

Oil filters need only hand tight torque. If you put a bit of engine oil on the lips of the filters gasket, they should come right off the next time.
I only use a removal tool o spin off, not on.


----------



## dlane (Dec 2, 2017)

If your strap wrench strap slips ,try some brown paper between strap and object 
My straps got oil on them , this helps, also fine grit wet or dry sand paper works


----------



## abunai (Dec 3, 2017)

I have a thread in the Logan section on  the stuck chuck.
It's been on a long time. 
One way or another,  it will come off.


----------

